# Favourites in LOTR?



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 15, 2004)

I was just wondering because not many people thimk the same as me so i thought i'd see if any of you guys do.

Ok here we go:
Boromir
Lurtz
Ugluk
Theoden
Elrond
Arwen
Legolas
Haldir
Gimli
Pippin

I'm sorry but i HATE Aragorn not to say he isn't good but i really don't like him. Probably because i love Arwen and he gets her and i want her.


----------



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 15, 2004)

GPMG relates to my LOTR re-write where present weapons are used it stands for general purpose machine gun. i'm happy to see you like Elrond do you agree with me that he should fight in the films?


----------



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 16, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Well... I don't know. Depends on what he did after Aragorn left Edoras I guess. Maybe he had something important to do, but the movie doesn't hint at this. He probably should have went along and fought. *shrugs*
> 
> Modern weapons in Middle-earth tales? Hmm... What is the origin of them... who invented them, who builds them? Do elves use them? (I am guessing they do!)



Wow you thought of somethimg i would never have thought of er yes Elves do use them and er the elves invented them in their quest for increasing their combat abilities and the knowledge spread to the orcs, humans etc and each culture builds their own i.e. Uruk Hai weapons forged in Isengard etc.


----------



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 16, 2004)

is there any chance that you could give me alternative names for all of your favourites from LOTR? oh yeah and is saurons tower called Barad Dur or something like that? and what is Theodens palace thing called? Where is the final batlle held in ROTK? (the place where Eowyn kills witch king, Legolas kills Oliphaunt etc.)


----------



## Darkknight (Apr 24, 2004)

Gandalf and Treebeard are my favourite characters. Gandalf for being a kind Wizard and Treebeard for being a sage being.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 24, 2004)

Frodo Baggins


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 25, 2004)

My favorites, in order:

Sam
Eowyn
Faramir
Pippin
Aragorn
Frodo 

Sam and Eowyn and Farmir, _especially_.

These are from the books, though. My movie favorites are slightly different.

~LadyD


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 25, 2004)

Faramir
Merry
Eowyn
Pippin
Sauron
Aragorn
Theoden
Gandalf
Glorfindel
Galadriel


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Apr 25, 2004)

Aragorn
Faramir
Gandalf
Sam
Elrond
Arwen

Sorry, those who like Boromir, but I just can't stand him and I am reasonably happy with his fate. I also don't like either Frodo or Eowyn much, though I can't exactly say why not. Aragorn obviously is my favourite, but Faramir in the books is also an excellent character.


----------



## Quercus (Apr 25, 2004)

Here are my favorites in order:

Frodo
Frodo
Frodo
Frodo
Frodo

Oh! and did I mention Frodo?


----------

